# Favorite Paintings



## gilt

A few by Andrew Wyeth -

Master Bedroom









Chambered Nautilus









Faraway


----------



## Keith




----------



## Keith

^^I've always liked this Van Gogh painting I can relate to feeling this way


----------



## Indigo Flow

i really like the painting supper at emmaus by carravagio, there's so many little details in there it's not just a picture, if you look at the bowl on the table the shadow is in the shape of a fish.


----------



## mechuga

Not a painting, but it's from my favorite artist Louise Nevelson:










My favorite painting would be Starry Night. I have a giant print of it hanging in my room :]


----------



## seastar

_La Belle Dame Sans Merci_ by John William Waterhouse. One of many favourites.


----------



## mrbojangles

Keith said:


> ^^I've always liked this Van Gogh painting I can relate to feeling this way


yeah dude, van gogh is awesome. heres my favorite from him


----------



## Neptunus

I've always liked Frida Kahlo, in part, because she wasn't afraid to be herself... as evidenced by the uni-brow and stash!  She dealt with a lot of physical pain throughout her life, too -- the result of an autoaccident which crippled her spine. You can see this pain expressed in her paintings.

And, of course, Edvard Munch - victim of a broken heart. He often painted his lost love.


----------



## fingertips

egon schiele <3 <3 <3


----------



## Catching Fire

Really beautiful stuff. I've always wanted to get into art. How do you find out about paintings and artists exactly?


----------



## thewall

I can't choose just one! 
_
Wanderer Above the Sea of Fog _by Caspar David Friedrich 


_The Son of Man_ by René Magritte









_The Scream_ by Edvard Munch









I also really like Édouard Manet's _Le Suicide_ but I'm not sure that would be appropriate to post here.


----------



## HTF

"saturn Devouring his son" Goya








"Garden of Unearthly Delights" Hieronymus _Bosch_








"Persistence of _Time"_ Dali


----------



## Some Russian Guy

I'm surprised no one mentioned it yet...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mona_Lisa


----------



## WineKitty

I am a big fan of the French Impressionists. But I am also partial to Dali.


----------



## zookeeper

It's not a painting and it's not a classic by any stretch of the imagination, but I can look at it for hours at a time (and it's been the background on every computer I've used for the last 3 years).

_Infinity Maps_ - Helen Hall


----------



## pollster

Not "favourites" per se, but I can't go without shamelessly plugging my uncle's artwork. (He's been on this nature/forest bent for the past several years, but his previous works were different.) Sometimes I get lost in all the dots (when viewed IRL). 

* And his last name is not my last name.


----------



## veron

gilt said:


>


I like this!



pollster said:


> Not "favourites" per se, but I can't go without shamelessly plugging my uncle's artwork. (He's been on this nature/forest bent for the past several years, but his previous works were different.) Sometimes I get lost in all the dots (when viewed IRL).
> 
> * And his last name is not my last name.


WOW, your uncle's work is amazing. It's really pleasing to the eyes.

Some other paintings I like:


----------



## erasercrumbs

HTF said:


> "saturn Devouring his son" Goya
> 
> "Garden of Unearthly Delights" Hieronymus _Bosch_
> 
> "Persistence of _Time"_ Dali


Oddly enough, you've singled out three of my favorites artists. I'm especially fond of Salvidor Dali.










"Morphological Echo"

One of the most subtly frightening paintings I've ever seen. Most of Dali's work is subtle in narrative, if not in mood, but this is a chilling exception. The warm colors and ample sunlight play a shell game with one's emotions, suggesting Norman Rockwell but delivering _Notes From Underground_.










"Le Sommeil (Sleep)"

Here we have Man as a barely-worked lump of clay, relinquishing freedom to artisan's stilts; even as they hold him high, they keep his features static. Lacking Dali's wit and appreciation for understatement, I would have probably named this painting something blunt, like, "Man as Expoxy."


----------



## HTF

WineKitty said:


> I am a big fan of the French Impressionists. But I am also partial to Dali.


I live like 15 minutes away from the dali museum here in st.petersburg fl. Love going there!


----------



## leonardess

there are so many paintings I love, but off the top of my head:










I *love* rothko. This one looks to me like insomnia itself. I love it.










Lascaux. The fact that ancient hands painted this, touched this very rock that we can touch, and left their mark. I just can't get over it.


----------



## WineKitty

HTF said:


> I live like 15 minutes away from the dali museum here in st.petersburg fl. Love going there!


That is awesome, I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to visit that place.


----------



## spaceygirl

fingertips said:


> egon schiele <3 <3 <3


those are very intense and disturbing! I like


----------



## Mc Borg

Neptunus said:


> I've always liked Frida Kahlo, in part, because she wasn't afraid to be herself... as evidenced by the uni-brow and stash!  She dealt with a lot of physical pain throughout her life, too -- the result of an autoaccident which crippled her spine. You see can see this pain expressed in her paintings.
> 
> And, of course, Edvard Munch - victim of a broken heart. He often painted his lost love.


You just got a million cool points. =D She's my favorite artist.

Los Dos Fridas is my favorite of hers.










Another favorite:


----------



## Neptunus

McBorg said:
 

> You just got a million cool points. =D She's my favorite artist.
> 
> Los Dos Fridas is my favorite of hers.


Yeh, I've always liked that one as well - the strong, restrained side protecting and sustaining the "weak" and more authentic, emotional side. Heh, I can relate!


----------



## HTF

WineKitty said:


> That is awesome, I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to visit that place.


definitely worth it! can't wait until they finish building the new dali museum.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Not neccessarily my favourite painting but I love Modilgliani. I love the long sad faces and sombre tones he uses.


----------



## Keith

Here's a painting i like by the 20th century composer Arnold Schoenberg. He was multi-talented.


----------



## anonymid

Brueghel FTW!

The Triumph of Death









Hunters in the Snow









Landscape with the Fall of Icarus


----------



## bezoomny

_Primavera_ by Sandro Botticelli










_The Calling of St. Matthew_ by Michelangelo Caravaggio










_Saint Serapion_ by Francisco de Zurbaran










_The Arnolfini Marriage_ by Jan Van Eyck










_Bacchus and Ariadne_ by Titian










_The Virgin of the Rocks_ by Da Vinci


----------



## odd_one_out

I've been considering this recently and can't think of a painting that I really like. Oddly, I prefer looking at the art of people I know or who are on here rather than famous paintings.


----------



## leonardess

^what a nice thought.


----------



## Mr. Frostie




----------



## Mr. Frostie

Keith said:


>


And this.


----------



## Neptunus

The Horses of Neptune by Walter Crane.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Keith

I really like this painting by Norwegian painter Theodor Kittelsen its called "the woodpecker"


----------



## 0lly

Resurrecting a long dead thread.

The Ninth Wave (Ivan Aivazovsky, 1850):









Rain, Steam and Speed (J.M.W Turner, 1844):









Navaro Rapids (Ando Hiroshige, 1855):









Boat Studio (Monet, 1876):









Plum Garden (Ando Hiroshige):









Yoro Waterfall (Hokusai, 1830s?):









Almond Blossom (Vincent Van Gogh, 1890):









The Fighting Téméraire tugged to her last Berth to be broken (Turner, 1838 ):









Old Heroes Grave's (Caspar David Friedrich, 1812):


----------



## Neptunus

Nice to see this thread resurrected!

All of the following are by Gustave Moreau:










_The Muses Leaving Their Father Apollo to Go and Enlighten the World_










Prometheus










Jupiter & Semele










Apollo Vanquishing the Serpent Python.


----------



## Escape Artist

JMW Turner's "Snow Storm"









Howard Pyle's "Marooned"

And a couple non-painting pieces...









Albrecht Durer's "Melancholia I"









Bernini's "Ecstasy of St. Teresa"


----------



## erasercrumbs

Escape Artist said:


> Bernini's "Ecstasy of St. Teresa"


One of my favorite sculptures. It looks so soft, softer than the flesh and cloth depicted so vividly by the solid marble. Soft as a daydream, if you'll pardon the simile.

That aside, it's a stunning depiction of a human pushed beyond its ability to process joy. Teresa's spirit soars, but her body seems positively _wracked_ with bliss.


----------



## Nyx

Cypresses by Van Gogh (Starry Nights as well, but it was already mentioned)









Boreas by John Waterhouse


----------



## 0lly

The Hammock, Gustave Courbet:









Ophelia, John Everett Millais:









Baigneur s'apprêtant à plonger, Gustave Caillbotte:









The Garden in Flower, Monet:









Weeping Cherry and Bullfinch, Hokusai:









Portrait of Charles and Georges Durand-Ruel, Pierre-August Renoir:









By the Water, Renoir:









Les Gorges du Saillon, Gustave Courbet:









Kirifuri Waterfall, Hokusai:


----------



## Double Indemnity

Christina's World









Paris Street; Rainy Day










Winged Victory of Samothrace


----------



## aquilla

The nightmare









The Faustian Cathedral


----------



## Marlon

I'm glad I'm taking an art history class!

The Birth of Venus by Botticelli


----------



## 0lly

I like Japanese paintings, but I think they have been trivialised in the west by Anime and pseudo Japanese culture; especially Ukiyo-e paintings. A victim of their own success perhaps.

Spring Landscape, Kano Tan'yu 1672:









Hashimoto, late 19th century:









Landscape of the Four Seasons, Tensho Shubun 15th century:









Pine Trees, Hasegawa Tohaku 1593:









Two Divinities Dancing, Tomioka Tessai 1924:









Landscape by Sesshu Toyo 15th century:









Crab on the Seasore, Hokusai 1830s:









Sudden Shower, Hiroshige 1850s:









Koshu Mishima-goe, one of Hokusai's 36 views of Mt. Fuji:









View from Satta Suruga, Hiroshige:


----------



## J J Gittes




----------



## melissa75

Regarding famous artists, Gustav Klimt is my favorite:


----------



## 0lly

The Bathers at Asnières, Georges Seurat:









Luxury, Calm and Pleasure, Henri Matisse:









The Port of Saint-Tropez, Paul Signac:









Beach at Heist, George Lemmen:









Path in the Country, Charles Angrand:









Jas de bouffan, Cezanne:


----------



## 0lly

One more;

Man Fishing by John Singer Sargent:


----------



## atticusfinch

_(Francis Bacon's portraits. Such a... sculptural application of paint, it's pretty neat.)_


----------



## River In The Mountain




----------



## 0lly

Early Spring by Guo Xi, 1072:









The Beauty of Green Mountains and Rivers by Wang Hui, 1679:









Mt. Lu by Shen Zhou, 1467:









Damn that's some good Shan Shui.


----------



## Escape Artist

0lly said:


> Hashimoto, late 19th century:





0lly said:


> Beach at Heist, George Lemmen:


Fantastic selections.


----------



## Escape Artist

"Pirates Attacking a Spanish Galleon" - Howard Pyle









"The Mermaid" - Howard Pyle









"Vesuvius Erupting" - JMW Turner


----------



## 0lly




----------



## 0lly

Fruhstuck im Atelier, Edouard Manet: (the kid leaning on the table looks like he's collecting haters)


----------



## Neptunus

The "Madness" of Holderlin by Elsie Russell


----------



## fredbloggs02

Nothing I've seen really spoke to me. Need to see some galleries in London. Surely for every human that ever lived there was one who saw through my eyes!


----------



## fredbloggs02

Escape Artist said:


> "Pirates Attacking a Spanish Galleon" - Howard Pyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Mermaid" - Howard Pyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vesuvius Erupting" - JMW Turner


I Like these.


----------



## 0lly

I like the realism (verisimilitude if that's the right word) of the following.

Rain in an Oak Forest, Ivan Shishkin: 









Twilight in the Wilderness, Frederic Edwin Church:









Looking down Yosemite Valley, Albert Bierstadt: 









Storm King on the Hudson, Samuel Colman: 









Fra Hardanger, Hans Gude:









Tropical Scenery, Frederic Edwin Church:









Utsikt over Lærdalsøren, Themistokles von Eckenbrecher :









Derevnya, Nikolay Anokhin:









That's enough landscapes for today


----------



## fogoer03

Arshile Gorky - random painting of a guy


----------



## man w/ no name

Nighthawks, by Edward Hopper


----------



## 0lly

Some of my favourites from my _main_ man John:
































































WWI paintings:


----------



## atticusfinch

In addition...










_First Station_, 1950-something - Newman










_The Raft of the Medusa_, 1800-something - Géricault (_Almost wrote Delacroix_)


----------



## Nathan Talli

0lly has some good taste. Didn't expect to see a F.Church in here.


----------



## heyJude

Can't pick an absolute favorite, but these are some of my favorite painters:

Dali:









Magritte:










Rivera:









Botero:









Picasso:









and last but not least, Da Vinci: (artistic genius! his attention to detail and style is just simply mind-blowing.)


----------



## mrbojangles

0lly said:


> I like the realism (verisimilitude if that's the right word) of the following.
> 
> Rain in an Oak Forest, Ivan Shishkin:


I thought all of the paintings you posted were great, but I really liked this one in particular. It reminds me of this.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## J J Gittes

*







*


----------



## ShyGuy86

At the cost of sounding like a hipster, I knew this painting before The Da Vinci Code.










Well.. technically it's an _engraving_, but still.


----------



## Pennywise

The Scream (1854)


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## veron

mrbojangles said:


> I thought all of the paintings you posted were great, but I really liked this one in particular. It reminds me of this.


Ooooh, I really like this! Who painted this?


----------



## Knowbody

River In The Mountain said:


>


i heart klimt, he was such an amazing weirdo


----------



## lazy calm

death of marat










helene schjerfbeck










gallen-kallela


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## atticusfinch

_No. 5/No. 24_, 1948 - Mark Rothko










_No. 37 / No. 19 (Slate Blue and Brown on Plum)_, 1958 - Rothko​


----------



## lonelyjew

atticusfinch said:


> _No. 5/No. 24_, 1948 - Mark Rothko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _No. 37 / No. 19 (Slate Blue and Brown on Plum)_, 1958 - Rothko​


May I ask what you see in these? Rothko seems like a charlatan more than anything else...


----------



## 0lly

The Philosopher in Meditation, Rembrandt


----------



## fredbloggs02

Leighton/Turner. Leighton's sculptures too. I never knew Greek athletes did crazy things like wrestling snakes..


----------



## miminka

*S. mit Kind (1995)
Gerhard Richter*



*Supremacist Composition: White on White (1917)
Kazimir Malevich*



*Interior (1916)
Vilhelm Hammershoi*


----------



## Pennywise

Anything by Bob Ross.


----------



## aquilla




----------



## litare

Tuner-Rain, Steam and Speed


----------



## Adorn

*Salvador Dali ''Autumn Cannibalism''*


----------



## The Enemy Within

thewall said:


> I can't choose just one!
> _
> Wanderer Above the Sea of Fog _by Caspar David Friedrich
> 
> 
> _The Son of Man_ by René Magritte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Scream_ by Edvard Munch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really like Édouard Manet's _Le Suicide_ but I'm not sure that would be appropriate to post here.


Great selection 

Regarding paintings Im very ignorant but Im fascinated with Friedrich paintings, so real almost a photograph


----------



## typemismatch

LS Lowry


----------



## Nyxa

Rosy-Fingered Dawn at Louse Point by Willem de Kooning


----------



## max87

I can't say that i like a particular painting, i just love everything by Caspar David Friedrich, The Bosch (IMO he is the real father of surrealism and sci-fi, just look at his paintings!) and Arnold Böckling. Those three were amazing painters.


----------

